# Christmas Canon Prolationum



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I wrote this big canon in prolation as a Christmas Song


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Pues, para mi no veo el vinculo con Navidad, me parece mas como musica de cine. Veo un cientifico haciendo sus cosas en un laboratorio con las luces palpitando y con un monstruo en la mesa! Me gusta.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds a bit sad , good though .


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Qué casualidad... Valencia. Yo en Alacant.
Sorry for the Spanish.

This is a very old technique, from the Renaissance or before (Ockeghem Missa Prolationum).
I like it, when used this way it sounds modern.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah, almost neighbors lol.

I wasn't aware of this technique, interesting, maybe I'll investigate it a bit more, and yes it does sound modern.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

This canon consists in several voices singing or playing the same melody at different rates (time signatures).
Ockeghem masterpiece (Kyrie):





Le ray au soley by Ciconia


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice tune, evocative and moving. I like the drama generated in the tensed harmonies.
I composed something similar, at least it was my intention. Starting in renaissance style it however develops into something different connected to folklore:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fserenade-for-strings-and-horn

It has been criticized for never lifting/culminating (unsure of english here).

Kjell


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

So have I got this right - prolation is a type of heterophony?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

KjellPrytz said:


> Nice tune, evocative and moving. I like the drama generated in the tensed harmonies.
> I composed something similar, at least it was my intention. Starting in renaissance style it however develops into something different connected to folklore:
> 
> 
> ...


This music of yours is wonderful.
Of course there is great counterpoint in it. If you used prolation or not is difficult (for me) only by listening.
I don't care if it neves reaches a super-climax. That's a romantic idea, and it's good. But if you want to write a music where the peaceful and calm sensation rules... Why not? That's the choice of the composer.


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> So have I got this right - prolation is a type of heterophony?


I think that strictly, prolation isn'e a type of heterophony. In heterophony the melody, played simultaneoulsly by several voices, runs in parallel but with variants.
In prolation the variation is the cange of "time signature", let's say, and the result is a polyphony in which the voices are not parallel.


----------

